# springy rest



## cobowhntr (Jan 1, 2005)

K.I.S.S. :wink:


----------



## skip 613 (Jun 14, 2007)

I shoot a springy on all my recurves and a couple of my compounds. Here is a tip ,fill the center with automotive type silicone it will make it very quiet.


----------



## ONE SHOT D (Jan 29, 2008)

I been useing a springy rest on My Martin 1988 Firecat going on 20 years now. I wouldn't use any other type, it is simple easy to adjust and never wears out. I use a Silicon shrink tubing on My springy rest. You can pick them up at any Pro- shop or Dick's, Cabela's, Bass Pro shops.

They were what most good Competion Archery shooters used back then.

I also use a Sure Shot rope release, again it is very simple, nothing to go wrong, just replace the rope every few years. Had mine since 1988 and only replaced the rope once, back about six years ago....ONE SHOT D...


----------



## DLJ (Feb 5, 2008)

If the springy rest works for you when paper tuning, walkback tuning and gives great groups then the chances are that your arrows are very well matched to your bow and shooting style.

The only advantage of other more 'tweakable' rests is that they allow you to tune slightly mismatched arrows (too weak/too stiff) to your setup.

If it works for you and you get great groups stay with it. The simpler the better in my book. That's why i shoot fingers and pins, less to go wrong.

P.S. I shoot a NAP PlungerRest for no reason other than I find it easy to fine tune the arrows to the bow using it.

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*Springy Rest -*

to my way of thinking, is compliant (springy) in all axes of motion - very forgiving - I believe that's why the darn thing works so good. Except - did anyone ever drop an arrow off the rest at a very unopportune moment while hunting?


----------



## skip 613 (Jun 14, 2007)

Ed,For a hunting set up you have to have the old Saunders "kwik lok" to go with your springy,it holds the arrow until you draw.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Shoot springys on all my bows. Does anyone know where to find any of the old Martin rest for a springy. They were made of stainlees steel and you could adjust the springy in and out easyly.


----------



## ONE SHOT D (Jan 29, 2008)

Mine has a cushion plunger, and the Springy is attached to the end by a Socket head Cap screw. It can be adjusted inward and outward....ONE SHOT D...


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

*Springy weight?*

I was wondering if you guys would know the difference in a 20 & 25oz springy rest? I am considering shooting one. Thanks


----------



## Z Barebow (Feb 11, 2008)

a12killer said:


> I was wondering if you guys would know the difference in a 20 & 25oz springy rest? I am considering shooting one. Thanks


It has to do with the weight (diameter) of the spring. Lighter weight is more flexible, heavier is stiffer.

FWIW. I took off my springy on Friday and tested a NAP Flipper rest. By the end of the night, the springy was back on my bow and shooting better than ever.

Brian


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

*Springy needed*

Can anyone tell me where I could purchase a springy?


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

The diameter of the wire is the difference. The best I can see is not in OZ. but .ooo" Xample 35oz springy measures .035" lighter weight = smaller diameter.
If yo have a micrometer you can check yours.


----------



## ONE SHOT D (Jan 29, 2008)

a12killer:

Any Pro-shop should still carry them if noy they should be anle to lead you where to purchase....ONE SHOT D...


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

you guys wondering were to get one . i just ordered 2 plus 2 extra of the 4 different weight springs from martin archery.com

good price shipped.


----------



## a12killer (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Guys, I called 3 pro shops and no one stocks them. I will order them from Martin. Thanks for the help!


----------

